# Plotter Problems (Refine / US Cutter)



## James_Jamz (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm sure I posted this here before earlier, but it must have got deleted for some reason? :S

Anyway, I have a Refine / USCutter / Chinese Plotter (not sure what plotter it is, as I got it second hand but it looks like all the above listed plotters)

Anyway, the plotter is fine doing small things (little stickers and the likes)

But now I am moving onto bigger things now, and sometimes it is alright, and other times the plotter will just like crash near the end of its plotting (like last night, i was plotting something 1000mm x 500mm and it crashed when it was doing a weed boarder)

When it crashes, its as if the rollers get stuck (although i can move then by hand)

Now im not sure if its the settings, upon searching this forum, i see people have changed the flow to Hardware or the Xon XOff, I too have tried these settings, but the plotter does not respond with the above, and only responds with the Flow control set to None.

I am using USB (I cannot get it to work through serial - not sure if its the cable as i got an RS232 cable and have seen that i need a null modem cable maybe)

I also have the problem of the computer breaking the plotters, as I have to uninstall the USB driver, and then re install it to get the plotter to work sometimes.

Anyone else have this trouble?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There is a new us cutter support forum .. if you post your question there I am sure you can get answer there, I will pm you the url


----------



## James_Jamz (Jul 9, 2010)

Cheers,

I wasnt sure if it was a US Cutter though, so didnt want to go posting there... I have a feeling its a China type one (saying that the US Cutters are made in China too are they not?)

If you could PM me it that would be great


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

No worries I already did and yes there are a lot of folks with the refine over there


----------



## James_Jamz (Jul 9, 2010)

Spec & looks wise it looks exactly like this one:

SIGN MAKING VINYL PLOTTER 1350MM + ARTCUT(FREE) on eBay (end time 22-Jul-10 16:14:12 BST)


----------

